# Any members from other countries?



## luvme4me (Mar 5, 2006)

Any? I was just wondering becuase I had a couple of question in pricing about some clothes and accessories


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm from Spain


----------



## coconut ice (Mar 6, 2006)

Im from Australia!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 6, 2006)

Aussie number 2 here!


----------



## cindyrella (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm from Dutchieland


----------



## modernclassics (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm from the UK, Canada, and China...


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 6, 2006)

Germany here


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 6, 2006)

Uk =d


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 6, 2006)

* JAMAICA*


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in Austria, not Australia.


----------



## wheresmytea (Mar 7, 2006)

Australia too!


----------



## JJones (Mar 8, 2006)

-


----------



## user2 (Mar 8, 2006)

And a third German over here!


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 9, 2006)

deleted


----------



## melly_x (Mar 10, 2006)

England..


----------



## Lustrouslips (Mar 10, 2006)

canada


----------



## Darleene (Mar 12, 2006)

Austria


----------



## londonfan (Mar 12, 2006)

Another Dutchy- the Netherlands


----------



## Patricia (Mar 12, 2006)

Spain


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 13, 2006)

Aussie Aussie Aussie..OI OI OI!! sorry haha
yeah im an australian


----------



## blondehott (Mar 14, 2006)

*I AM FROM ISTANBUL,TURKIYE*


----------



## kylalie (Mar 16, 2006)

Aussieland! :d


----------



## cookie fan (Mar 16, 2006)

another German


----------



## Padmita (Mar 16, 2006)

Germany too


----------



## lara (Mar 19, 2006)

The squillionth Australian!


----------



## Princess_Mai (Mar 21, 2006)

England!


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm from Australia too


----------



## Pei (Mar 23, 2006)

**** SINGAPORE****
~Flash smile~


----------



## burnthemaps (Mar 24, 2006)

Northern Ireland


----------



## greekskatula (Mar 24, 2006)

greece!


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 26, 2006)

Greetings from Belgium


----------



## Tiffani (Apr 2, 2006)

Kuwait Kuwait Kuwait


----------



## miss curly fries (Apr 3, 2006)

Australian, currently in Japan


----------



## vividified (Apr 3, 2006)

australia =)


----------



## christina83 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wales (the little country next to England)


----------



## nyrak (Apr 14, 2006)

New Zealand - the little country next to Australia!


----------



## Haley (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm another Aussie


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 14, 2006)

hehe i'm from NEW ZEALAND too!!! The best little country in the world!


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

England


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 17, 2006)

Singapore


----------



## Daisy2020 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Hi!!!*

Mexico City!!!   :sangel:


----------



## m00nl1ght (Apr 27, 2006)

Indonesia ^0^


----------



## Arella (Apr 27, 2006)

Add me to the ever-growing list of Australians.


----------



## user2 (Apr 27, 2006)

And where's the question now?


----------



## lily (May 3, 2006)

United Arab Emirates


what's the question anyway?


----------



## JesusShaves (May 6, 2006)

England... Pop Pop!


----------



## mcorreia (May 6, 2006)

*Proudly alone*

Portuguese, probably the only onw... well, i have my spanish neighbours


----------



## oops! (May 13, 2006)

I live in Spain, near the North of Portugal, so you're not alone mcorreia


----------



## Becky68M (May 13, 2006)

England!!


----------



## wonderdida (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah! I'm the first one from Italy!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 16, 2006)

holland


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 19, 2006)

United Arab Emirates =)


----------



## Catgut (Jun 27, 2006)

Another Aussie


----------



## ibiza (Aug 17, 2006)

Madrid, Spain


----------



## JULIA (Aug 18, 2006)

Can-eh-dia =]


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lily* 
_United Arab Emirates


what's the question anyway?_

 
that's awesome. I used to live in Abu Dhabi. ;]



I'm in Canada. hopefully about to re-locate to Australia for work in the next few months!!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## livi (Aug 19, 2006)

Shalom !!! I'm from Israel


----------

